# How to kick start weight loss again?



## alisonz (Jan 6, 2011)

Help please. Before I was diagnosed in November I had managed to lose just over half a stone in 3 months but now I have just stopped. Since being diagnosed I have cut back on almost everything, I no longer eat sweets or chocolate and I have virtually cut my portion sizes in half, granted I'm not getting much excersize at the moment as I'm in the process of getting a swimming costume and intend to swim twice a week, I can't do much walking etc. as I have arthritis. Any other ideas as to what I can do to kick start the weight loss again?


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd say that you're on the right track if you get started on the swimming (atleast 2 or 3 times a week if possible).

That and having a good idea what you're eating and when (keep a food diary for a few weeks).

Then, when the weight doesn't shift, you should be able to see why and make some adjustments to your diet or exercise. Alternatively, if the weight does shift, then you'll learn what you need to do to keep it dropping! 

Andy


----------



## alisonz (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Andy I will lose it I've got about 5.5 stone to lose and the sooner the better lol


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi

Swimming is a great help to the weight loss I go 3-4 times a week when I don't go for a week I usually don't lose much weight if any. Good luck with losing the weight


----------

